# 88 Maxima



## Peak45 (Jun 6, 2006)

i am a newbie to the maxima, so hopefully from what i hear it will be a good experience. I recently was given a 88 nissan maxima by my old boss, it only has 99,000 miles on it so there isnt 2 many problems the ones i am having i am stumped. Sometimes when i after i start her up and start driving i get no power, like when i hit the gas pedal it dosnt excelerate then eventually when it hits second gear there is no more problem also after running for about 5 min. i never have the problem. # 2 how and where do you change the boots, is it fairly easy, most mechanical things i can do with my pops, but boots i have never done nor have i seen where they are at. Thank you for all the help


----------

